# 2012 Brute Force Radiator Relocate Issue



## rebel1416 (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought my 2012 brute force 750 with a wild boar radiator relocate kit already installed. The problem is that the reservoir is not hooked up correctly. The hose at the bottom of the reservoir is just ran up underneath the plastics.:thinking: The hose coming from the top of the reservoir is hooked up, but I want to double check everything before I go ride. I was wondering if anybody has the instructions for this kit or could show me a diagram to make sure that I hook it up correctly. I tried to get a hold of wild boar but haven't gotten anything by email or phone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JeremysForeman500 (Feb 26, 2013)

Are you sure its not just the overflow tube?


----------



## rebel1416 (Mar 10, 2014)

Its the one that is coming from the bottom of the reservoir. Isn't that an actual fill line? I would think that should be hooked up to the radiator so that it could flow into it when it needs to.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

which one of these lines specificly?


----------



## rebel1416 (Mar 10, 2014)

Pictures are very helpful, thanks. On mine both of the clear lines are hooked up to the radiator like yours. Where do those clear lines run? They should connect into the coolant reservoir, right? The two lines that attach to my coolant reservoir are black.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

the clear line comming from the top radiator cap runs to the coolant tank. the clear line from the fan runs up to the pod.

---------- Post added at 12:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

since someone else installed that rad kit, make sure none of your cooling lines are on or near the front exaust header. otherwise, they tend to melt.


----------



## rebel1416 (Mar 10, 2014)

By pod you mean the instrument cluster? I will definitely check when I get home. So are you saying that there is only one line that runs to the reservoir. I don't have my atv in front of me to look.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

yes.one line to the bottom front of the resivoir. there is one line that runs from the resivior(by cap) , towrds the back of the bike somewhere also. i think it is the overflow line and i dont know really where it ends up. . and yes, the POD is the didgital instrument display in the center of the handle bars. Alot of riders run their vent lines up to it, because it is the high point on the bike.


----------



## rebel1416 (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay thanks man I appreciate your help. I will let you know how it works out after this weekend


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

ok , no problem. have a great ride.


----------



## rebel1416 (Mar 10, 2014)

Okay here are labeled pictures of how my radiator is hooked up currently. I haven't found any instructions for the Wild Boar Relocate kit. I am not sure if this is correct. I have two lines that are going up to the pod for vent lines. It seems to me like they would need to be hooked up to form a suction to suck antifreeze out of the reservoir. Please let me know if this is hooked up correctly.


----------

